# MISSING PERSON: Nancy Johnson, Found RIP



## richardjohnson (Jun 21, 2012)

Nancy Johnson, age 73, went missing from Tsada (near Paphos), Cyprus at 3pm on Tuesday 19 June 2012. Nancy had gone for a walk in the area just east of Tsada village & was last seen at 4pm.

Nancy is 73 years old, about 1.5 m (5 feet) tall, slight build and shortish grey hair. Last seen believed to be wearing a light blue dress with a pattern. Suffers from memory lapses. Dual British/Australian nationality but lives in Tsada village, Cyprus. Speaks English only, with British accent.

Unfortunately the forum will not let me post links, but a picture can be seen on Facebook page titled "MISSING PERSON: Nancy Johnson, Tsada, Cyprus" and also on the British High Commission website for Cyprus

ANY sightings or ANY information please contact Stroumbi Police Station on (00357) 26814060 or your nearest police station.

Regards & Thank you

Richard Johnson


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If anyone has information on this missing lady please ring the police immediately.

We hope she is found safe and sound very soon.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Picture*

I've managed to find a picture of Mrs Johnson. If you are in the Tsada area please keep your eyes open for her.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I've managed to find a picture of Mrs Johnson. If you are in the Tsada area please keep your eyes open for her.


Do hope she is found safe and well.


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope there is an active search for her and not just on paper/Internet!
Poor lady, I hope she is found safe and well.


----------



## richardjohnson (Jun 21, 2012)

UPDATE: Nancy is still missing and there has been no further sightings or any further information received since last seen at 4pm on Tuesday 19 June. Family, friends, neighbours and locals still continuing to thoroughly search the Tsada area. Please continue looking & if you have any further information (however small) please contact the Stroumbi Police Station on (00357) 26814060.Thank you for all your continued support.


----------



## richardjohnson (Jun 21, 2012)

UPDATE: Nancy is still missing and there has been no further sightings or any further information received since last seen at 4pm on Tuesday 19 June. Family, friends, neighbours and locals still continuing to thoroughly search the Tsada area. Please continue looking & if you have any further information (however small) please contact the Stroumbi Police Station on (00357) 26814060.Thank you for all your continued support.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

My thoughts are with you & hope you soon receive goods news about Nancy.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Bumping this post up. Please continue to keep your eyes open for this lady if you are out and about.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't believe that no-one has found her yet.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its now over a week since she went missing and I agree it seems incredible that she hasn't been found in this time. It really makes me wonder whether someone has her somewhere.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As published in the greek local media today, Nancy Johnson was found today morning at around 6:30 between Tsada and Golf-Minthis Hills. They will anounce later the reasons of her death. 

This was Copied from 'facebook' this morning:-

Akis Petrou
Me and my friend Neoklis found Nancy this morning lying peacefully between trees facing the sky. It was as if she was sleeping... God rest her soul...

Such sad new but now at least her family can get some sort of closure after the worry and stress of the last few weeks.

RIP Nancy.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

My condolences to Ricard & also to Nancy's family & friends, such sad news.

RIP Nancy


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Yes, God bless you Nancy, and rest in peace.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

So very sad, condolences to the family. May she rest in peace.


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Condolences to all the family.
Rest In Peace Nancy.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Really sad news, rip


----------

